# too many options



## brushybill (Apr 9, 2008)

i have two options for a grow room, a 12x6x9 space that i can partition off, only problem is i cant get rid of all the junk in the rest of the space, i can vent it well and pipe in some ac, or i have a 2.5x4.5x8 closet that is in my bedroom where venting and getting supplimental air would be a challenge. i am only planning to grow 2 or 3 plants at a time.
    any advise would be appreciated


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2008)

Venting and supplemental air are essential.  I like option 1.  I would suggest that you partition off a small space that is devoid of junk for your grow--a 3x3 or even a 2x2 area may be enough for your needs.  Read up on cabinet setups in here.  If you are at all handy, you can build something fairly easily.  Panda film is a great product for partitioning off areas.


----------



## brushybill (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks goddess, building should be no problem, my dads a tv repairman and has the ultimate set of tools


----------



## snuggles (Apr 9, 2008)

brushybill said:
			
		

> thanks goddess, building should be no problem, my dads a tv repairman and has the ultimate set of tools



make up your mind man is he gonna kill us or is he going to sh!t.

LOL good one


----------



## brushybill (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks,wondered if that one would stick


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

I would also section off a 3X3 area and grow in that space. Panda film is good stuff for this purpose. What type of lighting are you going to be using? I say a 400 watt hps will keep 4-6 plants pretty well and keep you supplied. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on what you decide to do. Take care and be safe.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 9, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I would also section off a 3X3 area and grow in that space. Panda film is good stuff for this purpose. What type of lighting are you going to be using? I say a 400 watt hps will keep 4-6 plants pretty well and keep you supplied. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on what you decide to do. Take care and be safe.



I agree, I just wrote a PM to a new member and was preaching panda plastic. Very important stuff IMO, it allows you to be versatile, changing your set up with minimum effort and allowing you a ton of options. Unlike Mylar it's a one time cost, it can be scrubbed down and it's awesome for lightproofing and light reflection. IMO panda plastic is the most overlooked part of any good indoor set-up. If you can get it local do it, if you order online the shipping is gonna kill you. Just remeber it's a one time buy and in the long run it allows you many options.


----------



## brushybill (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for the info, sounds like pandafilm is the way to go, i am thinking of using stealth hydros multi spectrum cfls to reduce heat.
 what do you guys think?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

You will have MUCH MUCH better results with the hps system. You could use cfls for your veg growth and then switch to the hps for flower but I believe you will have better results with the hps. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 9, 2008)

I feel like I'm following Smokey around LOL. But he's right HID gets you dense bud, CFLs are OK if you keep the plant count down but I think they produce wispier bud. If you are worried about electricity, relax, if you are worried about heat it shouldn't be a problem with some ventilation and some height clearance. Much better IMO than CFLs.

Also nothing wrong with CFLs in veg, if you grow monsters in veg you better have the light to bud them....otherwise you have a giant plant that [roduces nothing below a couple of inches.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ You're stalking me!!! arrhghshghhg! Just kidding. Take care and be safe.


----------



## brushybill (Apr 10, 2008)

been looking around some more,seems as though i need to rethink my strategy. i have been reading more and more problems with bubbleponics. maybe separate pots  with a 400hps is the way to go

   thanks for all your help so far   .


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Are you going to be doing a hydro grow in this area? I would say go dwc if you're going to do hydro. It's easy and cheap to set up. That's what I'm going to do when I move into my new house here in the next few months. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on what you decide to do. Take care and be safe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2008)

I like DWC.  Since my grows are small (4-8 plants) and I do perpetual harvest, I use individual 5 gal buckets with no main reservoir.  This way I can control the ppm of each plant individually and also raise or lower the buckets to keep an even canopy.  

I recently bought a 10x50' roll of 6 mil Panda film on e-bay for $60 and the shipping was free.  It is worth it to buy the 6 mil rather than the 3 mil. 

Since you have 9' of height, you should consider a separate cloning/seedling/vegging area on the top part of the closet.  Fluoros will do okay in that part of the closet.  I really like the T5 fluoros.  I think that they do quite a bit better than regular fluoros.  A 400w HPS would give you enough light to produce a great crop in a 3x3 space.  Make a DIY cooltube.  There is a plumbing product called a "no-hub coupling" that works excellent for connecting ducting to the pyrex tubes.  A no-hub coupling consists of a rubber coupling and a stainless steel sleeve with 2 hose  clamps.  Use only the ss part.  I use a wrap of some kind of tape around the glass before tightening the hose clamp.  In a cab this size, ventilation is critical, so plan for cooling.

It is almost impossible to do too much reading, studying, and planning.


----------



## brushybill (Apr 10, 2008)

wow , great advice, i have no idea what a cool tube is but i am sure i can find a link somewhere on this site, do you have a good place to buy an hps light, i have found a dozen sites with wildly different prices?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2008)

Since I live in a very small mountain community without any stores nearby, I buy virtually all my supplies online--many from e-bay. I have always received good service from High Tech Garden Supply (also known as HTG) and Sunset Hydroponics.  I would buy lights from an established retailer with good feedback.


----------



## brushybill (Apr 10, 2008)

ok i think i have narrowed it down to either an ebb/flow, or individual bubble buckets, ive made up my mind on a 400w hps. do you think the mh conversion is worth the extra $, or should i spend the cash on t5s and cut down on heat during veg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2008)

If you have a separate veg space, go with the T5s.  If you are going to do everything in one room, get the conversion bulb.  

I have to say that IMO, since you have the room, you should go with 2 rooms and a perpetual harvest setup.


----------



## brushybill (Apr 10, 2008)

sounds good to me, i think i am going to grow half of my seeds and see how it goes then set up for cloning on the next batch get my feet wet, so to speak


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan bill. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## brushybill (Apr 11, 2008)

just got back from the hydro store, got my goodies  woohoo!
 here is my question, i am going to partition off a space 4x3.5x9 and use t5s for germinating, cloning  and maybe veg, if i stick with mostly indica strains and use a little lst training, how much head hieght do i need with400w hps, "found a good deal on a digital ballast with a cool tube reflector".
 i want to take green goddesses advice and set up a cloning area on top but dont want to have to tear everything down  later for lack of room :hairpull:


----------

